# going to - va a



## sara_gdleon

How do you say in português "going to", in spanish it would be "va a "

i.e:
João is *going to* bring us water
João nos *va a* traer agua

you just say "vai"? or is there a rule?


----------



## Outsider

Yes, it is _vai_. 
But _vai nos trazer água_ sounds better.


----------



## sara_gdleon

Obrigada!

uma outra dúvida então, quando o verbo é "ir", você diz: ele vai a ir, vai-se ir, ou, irá?

em espanhol é: va a ir
em inglês é: going to go

Você vai ir? ou você irá?


----------



## Vanda

Você pode dizer:
ele vai ou então ele irá.


----------



## sara_gdleon

Ele vai á loja
ele irá á loja

os dois são corretos e significam a mesma coisa?


----------



## MOC

Nesse caso acho que é "ele vai". "Ele irá" seria "He will go".


----------



## Vanda

Sim, ambos estão corretos porque em português não fazemos a distinção que o inglês faz entre going to e will. Num contexto formal dizemos:
ele irá à loja. Fora isto, preferimos ele vai à loja (hoje/amanhã/ ano que vem...)


----------



## Minimagpro

Uma pregunta tambem

Quando falo português, não digo a forma <direi> só cuando escrivo.

Tambem, é diferente de inglês porque em inglês, fazemos a distinção entre <going to go> e <will go>

Quando eu falo, digo <vou fazer> <im going to do>


----------



## asmborges

Hola Sara, 

En Portugués, entre el verbo "ir" y un verbo en el infinitivo tienes siempre que quitar la "a". 

Ejemplos: voy a cantar --> vou cantar
fui a beber con unos amigos --> fui beber com uns amigos
él va a hablar conmigo --> ele vai falar comigo
Laura iba a viajar con su primo --> Laura ia viajar com o seu primo

etc, etc, etc.... Te puede parecer un poco molesto al principio pero poco a poco te acostumbras.


----------



## Outsider

sara_gdleon said:


> Ele vai *à* loja
> ele irá *à* loja
> 
> os dois são corretos e significam a mesma coisa?


_Ele vai à loja_. --> He goes to the store / He is going to the store / He will go to the store / He is going to go to the store.

_Ele irá à loja_. --> He will go to the store / He is going to go to the store (mais formal/literário/arcaico).


----------



## sara_gdleon

asmborges said:


> Hola Sara,
> 
> En Portugués, entre el verbo "ir" y un verbo en el infinitivo tienes siempre que quitar la "a".
> 
> Ejemplos: voy a cantar --> vou cantar
> fui a beber con unos amigos --> fui beber com uns amigos
> él va a hablar conmigo --> ele vai falar comigo
> Laura iba a viajar con su primo --> Laura ia viajar com o seu primo
> 
> etc, etc, etc.... Te puede parecer un poco molesto al principio pero poco a poco te acostumbras.


 
issa era exactamente minha duvida

muito obrigada, agora todo fica claro


----------



## kurumin

sara_gdleon said:


> How do you say in português "going to", in spanish it would be "va a "
> 
> i.e:
> João is *going to* bring us water
> João nos *va a* traer agua
> 
> you just say "vai"? or is there a rule?


 
a cantar = cantando
a + infinitivo = gerúndio

Vou a cantar = Vou cantando 
(Continuo a cantar = Continuo cantando  )

Vou cantar = Cantarei 


Vou cantando até a loja. = Vou a cantar até a loja.


----------



## kurumin

sara_gdleon said:


> Ele vai á loja
> ele irá á loja
> 
> os dois são corretos e significam a mesma coisa?


 

_Ele irá à loja_. (formal)
_Ele vai na/pra loja_. (informal)

Não usamos o futuro simples na língua falada.
Só em umas expressões como:

_será?_
_quem viver, verá_ 
_veremos!_



Usamos o futuro do verbo IR para formar futuro no futuro:
_Ela vai partir para França. Eu irei escrever para ela._


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> a cantar = cantando
> a + infinitivo = gerúndio
> 
> Vou a cantar = Vou cantando
> (Continuo a cantar = Continuo cantando  )
> 
> Vou cantar = Cantarei
> 
> 
> Vou cantando até a loja. = Vou a cantar até a loja.



Opa, o espanhol tem outra estrutura, quando estudei espanhol básico a professora traduzia "voy a cantar" como "vou cantar" e faz sentido. Eu não sei explicar, mas independente de qualquer ação, se diz *quase sempre *"ir a" em espanhol.

Hispanohablantes, gostaria de saber se há um caso em que não é preciso usar "ir + a". Podem me responder?


----------



## kurumin

O espanhol e o italiano usam com a preposição a:

_Andiamo a vedere_. =_ Vamos a ver_.=  Vamos ver.


----------



## asmborges

"Voy a ir" é normal em castelhano, mas soa super mal em Português: "vou ir" (argh), soa redundante. Usamos só "vou" e já está.

Apesar de formalmente não estar de todo incorreto, já vi uma discussão muito grande sobre isso no fórum Ciberdúvidas do Sapo.pt. E há uma canção chamada "Você e Eu" do Vinícius de Moraes, cantada pela Astrud Gilberto (ótima por sinal, recomendo), em que ela canta "eu não vou ir, não quero ir".....


----------



## kurumin

''Vou ir'' é usado, mas os professores não gostam:
http://www.google.com/search?as_q=&..._dt=i&as_sitesearch=br&as_rights=&safe=images

A mesma coisa acontece com MAIS GRANDE e MAIS PEQUENO.


----------



## Alandria

"Vou ir" é super normal em boa parte do Rio Grande do Sul. 
Nem me surpreendo... aquela zona é muito ligada ao Uruguai e à Argentina...


----------



## Vanda

Sobre _vou ir_ e afins, uma discussão anterior. 



> "Você e Eu" do Vinícius de Moraes, cantada pela Astrud Gilberto (ótima por sinal, recomendo), em que ela canta "eu não vou ir, não quero ir".....


 
ASM, tocou na linha que vai direto ao meu coração: bossa nova e sua gangue. 


> ....Podem preparar milhões de festas ao luar Que eu não vou ir, melhor nem pedir Que eu não vou ir, não quero ir, E também podem me entregar ... QUOTE]


----------



## Odinh

Alandria said:


> "Vou ir" é super normal em boa parte do Rio Grande do Sul.
> Nem me surpreendo... aquela zona é muito ligada ao Uruguai e à Argentina...


 
Bem, é super normal aqui também, eu mesmo me pego falando às vezes.


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> ''Vou ir'' é usado, mas os professores não gostam:
> http://www.google.com/search?as_q=&..._dt=i&as_sitesearch=br&as_rights=&safe=images
> 
> A mesma coisa acontece com MAIS GRANDE e MAIS PEQUENO.


 

Kurumim, o fato de os professores não gostarem deve ser um sinal A FAVOR de se usar a expressão em questão. 

Abraços


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Kurumim, o fato de os professores não gostarem deve ser um sinal A FAVOR de se usar a expressão em questão.
> 
> Abraços



Então, será que eu vivo no outro mundo? Nunca escutei ninguém que falasse assim...


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alandria said:
			
		

> "Vou ir" é super normal em boa parte do Rio Grande do Sul.
> Nem me surpreendo... aquela zona é muito ligada ao Uruguai e à Argentina...


Sim, sim


----------



## uchi.m

sara_gdleon said:


> Ele vai à loja
> ele irá á loja
> 
> os dois são corretos e significam a mesma coisa?



As duas frases podem representar uma ação futura. Porém, a frase "Ele vai à loja" geralmente deve vir acompanhada de um advérbio de tempo futuro, como por exemplo "amanhã" ou "lá pelas três da tarde":

Ele vai à loja amanhã.
Ele vai à loja lá pelas três da tarde.

A frase "Ele irá à loja" já indica uma ação futura e por isso não precisa necessariamente vir com um advérbio de tempo.



Alandria said:


> "Vou ir" é super normal em boa parte do Rio Grande do Sul.
> Nem me surpreendo... aquela zona é muito ligada ao Uruguai e à Argentina...



"Vou ir" por aqui é feio!


----------



## kurumin

Feiura é uma coisa muito relativa.
Por exemplo, TU e TEU são palavras ''feias'' em Salvador  São evitadas.


----------



## ronanpoirier

A namorada do meu irmão falou que meu irmão disse "vamos ir indo?". Troféu Redundância para ele


----------



## kurumin

por que que VOU INDO seria correto, mas VOU IR errado? 
TENHO TIDO também seria errado, então


----------



## Outsider

Porque dizer "vou ir" é o mesmo que dizer "vou". É redundante.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Porque dizer "vou ir" é o mesmo que dizer "vou". É redundante.


 

A língua é uma manifestação das pessoas -- por vezes hesitantes, ou imprecisas ou, ainda, sim, redundantes. 

O fato de termos dois elementos semelhantes ou idênticos usados juntos numa frase não significa que temos um elemento sobrando, desnecessário. A junção de elementos resulta em diversos efeitos para o que foi dito. Não se trata, portanto, somente da soma de elementos (1 + 1 = 2). Língua não é matemática.

O que pode ser visto como redundante à primeira vista pode se revelar, numa análise mais cuidadosa e objetiva, uma necessidade de, por exemplo, ênfase. Gostar ou não, achar bonito ou não uma certa construção é uma análise puramente subjetiva. Legítima também, mas sempre subjetiva.


----------



## Alandria

Redundância (pleonasmo) não é algo subjetivo. Subjetivo é achar "feio" ou não, "aceitável" ou não (daí já é outra história).

Se for dessa forma, os "verbos", "substantivos", "pronomes" seriam subjetivos, lol. 
Eu defendo a tese de que depende do dialeto.


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> O que pode ser visto como redundante à primeira vista pode se revelar, numa análise mais cuidadosa e objetiva, uma necessidade de, por exemplo, ênfase.


Não é ênfase se for usado sempre.



edupa said:


> Gostar ou não, achar bonito ou não uma certa construção é uma análise puramente subjetiva. Legítima também, mas sempre subjetiva.


Admito que aceitar ou não esta redundância é uma questão subjectiva, mas não diria que é puramente subjectiva. Afinal, em outras línguas esta construção é sancionada (_voy a ir_, _I'm going to go_), mas em português a tendência é condená-la. No mínimo, há uma diferença de registo entre _vou_ e _vou ir_.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Redundância (pleonasmo) não é algo subjetivo. Subjetivo é achar "feio" ou não, "aceitável" ou não (daí já é outra história).
> 
> quote]
> 
> Foi exatamente isso que eu afirmei...


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Não é ênfase se for usado sempre.
> 
> Admito que aceitar ou não esta redundância é uma questão subjectiva, mas não diria que é puramente subjectiva. Afinal, em outras línguas esta construção é sancionada (_voy a ir_, _I'm going to go_), mas em português a tendência é condená-la. No mínimo, há uma diferença de registo entre _vou_ e _vou ir_.


 


Outsider, posso estar redondamente enganado, mas não vejo relação entre incidência de uso de uma determinada construção e sua intensidade de ênfase (como você afirmou, "Não é ênfase se for usado sempre"). 

Contudo, não tenho certeza se a frase 'vou ir' expressa mesmo ênfase quando comparada com 'vou'. Eu mencionei a possibilidade de ênfase apenas a título de ilustração. Deve ser mesmo outra natureza de linguagem. 

Há muito a se investigar sobre esta e muitas outras construções estigmatizadas do português. O que acontece é que elas são desdenhadas e tratadas como desvios, aberrações a serem evitadas. Ou, ou que é pior, diz-se que elas não existem! Quando muito, são consideradas registros 'inferiores', formas 'incultas'. Este tipo de análise é, quase sempre, fruto da preguiça ou da conveniência.

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Gente boa, a discussão sobre *ir a* veio parar aqui.  Obrigada Out!


----------

